# What kind of light



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

should I use for indoors. I am about to get back into selling on ebay, and want to know what kind of light I need. I want to get out as cheaply as possible. In the past I used a chrome, flexible 3 way floor lamp that I got at a garage sale, and it worked quite well. Unfortunately I gave it to someone and it is now gone. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd bounce an electronic flash with Gary Fong Lightsphere. Simple and quick soft lighting. Floor lamp is cheap but not best choice. Guess it depends on what you want to sell on eBay and how well you want to present it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I use a speedlight (strobe) that mounts to my camera, only I place it off to the side about 45 degrees in front of the object connected by cable to my camera. I put a silver reflector panel off to the side of the subject at 90 degrees to bounce light to the far side and fill in the shadows. This gives you a bit of shadowline on one side of the object to add some depth to the image


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I use a speedlight (strobe) that mounts to my camera, only I place it off to the side about 45 degrees in front of the object connected by cable to my camera. I put a silver reflector panel off to the side of the subject at 90 degrees to bounce light to the far side and fill in the shadows. This gives you a bit of shadowline on one side of the object to add some depth to the image


 Looks plenty good enough for eBay ads.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will be selling a variety of things, but I will focus on cowboy boots. Good pics are very important when selling boots.


----------

